# Palmer X Titanium



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*Palmer Channel Titanium*

I got this board from an uncle of mine and I m not really familiar with it. Can anyone tell me something about this board or share his/her experience with it?

(Lucky for me our weight and length is about the same, so I don't need to worry about that)

And thx already for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

stifffffffffffff


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> stifffffffffffff


That s a short answer  , is there anything else you might know about it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

There really seems to be little information regarding this board on the internet. Is there really no one who knows more about it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

It seems like this snowboard doesn't exist, nothing of information on the web to be found. 0 reviews, 0 pictures (google, yahoo, ...), ... 
And on this snowboard forum also not much comment, what is it with Palmer snowboards? Are they too expensive or some other reason why almost nobody buys them?

Edit: I was looking on the wrong name, it is obviously a "palmer Channel Titanium" (after finding the pamphlet of the board back, I ve set it right ... eventually  ).


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

pictures?

I believe that board is a super rare BoarderX stick

or it may be a Palmer Crown


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> pictures?
> 
> I believe that board is a super rare BoarderX stick
> 
> or it may be a Palmer Crown


The name on the board is "Palmer X Titanium", but I ve found the pamphlet. You re right the X is not a part of the name, the real name is "Channel Titanium".

The X written in the name is purely decoration I guess.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah thats a serious boarderx board

i believe the crown replaced it


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> yeah thats a serious boarderx board
> 
> i believe the crown replaced it


yeah, you re right about that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

But it is strange that it is so rare, almost nobody sells that brand of boards these days (at least in Europe). I ve also not seen many people who have this brand when I m snowboarding. When I got my new bindings for this board, the guy from the shop didn't even know what board it was.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Palmer used to make some very, very serious snowboards but for whatever reason they just never caught on in terms of sales. The board you have is ideal for BoarderX and just high-speed charging. Andy Finch used to ride for Palmer but I believe he's off them now that he's back riding post knee injury


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

he still rides for Palmer


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you sure??? I thought I saw him riding a Burton during his X-Games pipe run...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Palmer Snowboard online-Shop, Palmer Snowboards - feels-like-flying, Palmer Snowboards - Boards

Either my eyes were deceiving me, or I saw a big cross on his base


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You could definitely be right... I did a little research and everything I've found does say he's still riding for them. I guess my eyes were mistaken!


----------



## starlancer (Apr 2, 2010)

*Suitability of Palmer Channel Titanium?*

Hey all,

I hope there's no problem with me reviving this old thread, but I recently found myself in a position to buy a used Palmer Channel Titanium for cheap (the board is in fantastic shape). However, I'm still a beginner/intermediate snowboarder who is just starting to do easy black diamonds. Given that this is a BoarderX board and made for speed and carving, would it be appropriate for me? (I still try to keep it slow, so that I can maintain control when going down).

Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Palmer makes some good stuff, but they just never really caught on. One of my buddies rides a Carbon Circle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

starlancer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I hope there's no problem with me reviving this old thread, but I recently found myself in a position to buy a used Palmer Channel Titanium for cheap (the board is in fantastic shape). However, I'm still a beginner/intermediate snowboarder who is just starting to do easy black diamonds. Given that this is a BoarderX board and made for speed and carving, would it be appropriate for me? (I still try to keep it slow, so that I can maintain control when going down).
> 
> Thanks!


Only way to know for sure would be to take it out and give it a shot. What kind of board were you riding prior to this one? At the least i'm sure itll be a board you grow into.


----------



## starlancer (Apr 2, 2010)

Before this I was just using rental boards at the places I went. Since I live in the NYC area, all the mountains in the area are very meh, and the gear rental is somewhat subpar. So basically, beginner-level all-mountain boards that aren't in the best shape


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

If you feel comfortable carving and going faster than your board can carry you then it wont be that difficult growing into this board. The biggest difference youll probably notice is the stiffness of the board and the increased speed. Youll probably have to work harder to initiate carves but im sure after a couple days on the board youll feel right at home.


----------

